#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  What is khun ja ruk chan mai?

## kunF

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and also new to thai language. Can anyone explains the above?

Thanks.

----------


## kingwilly

its means do you love me?

----------


## kunF

> its means do you love me?


thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Whose Wandering

or "Will you love me?"

----------


## kingwilly

also an important point to note, is that the Chan - means it is a girl speaking, guys use the word Phom.

----------


## Sir Burr

Both sexes can use Phom, or Chun. P is more formal than C.

----------


## sharon

> Both sexes can use Phom, or _Chun_. P is more formal than C.


You mean Khun?

----------


## JoGeAr

> Both sexes can use Phom, or Chun. P is more formal than C.


Actually, it's the other way around. Chan can be used by both. Phom is exclusively male. Chan is more formal.

----------


## Sir Burr

^
Yeah, you're right.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> You mean Khun?


No, chan (or chun).

----------


## oxyjohn

I find it usful to define each word rather than just learn a ohrase as a whole. Khun in this case means you, ja refers to a future event, ruk or rak means love, chan means me (female) and mai in this case means no? .... You will love me no?

----------


## JoGeAr

> You will love me no?





> "Will you love me?"


Same same, but different.

----------


## reinvented

dii chan  is more formal for a bird

oh either just say yes or pretend not to understand if she starts with prong nee chao  will you love me

----------


## Thetyim

So, when's the wedding then ?

----------


## friscofrankie

> chan (or chun)


Nah just chan
Although I have been told by instructors  and read that "can" can be used by both male or female when referring to themselves I have never heard any man refer to himself as "chan."  I have heard katoey refer to themselvs as "chan."




> I find it usful to define each word rather than just learn a ohrase as a whole.


Not real good practice.  Spoken Thai is vastly different from English and trying to speak full sentences (as we might construct them in our own language) will most likely confuse those you are trying to communicate with.




> You will love me no?


 khun ja ruk chan mai?
Is asking will you love me?
The question as quoted in the OP might have come across in a text message, but if in a personal conversation it sounds like something a non-native speaker would voice.  Thai women would more likely ask "Ja rak r(l)ue plao?"  Or maybe "Ja rak mai?" Spoke directly to you this would be the same question.
Best answer to this just might be "Mai roo, hai nueng pan Baht, dai mai?"

----------


## Northern Scum

The next message will be "send me some money"

----------


## good2bhappy

^ spot on LOL

----------


## klongmaster

> Best answer to this just might be "Mai roo, hai nueng pan Baht, dai mai?"


Cynical Frankie at his best...made me chuckle in my cup of tea...

----------


## kingwilly

> Cynical Frankie at his best...made me chuckle in my cup of tea...


agreed.

----------


## njdesi

> khun ja ruk chan mai?
> Is asking will you love me?
> The question as quoted in the OP might have come across in a text message, but if in a personal conversation it sounds like something a non-native speaker would voice. Thai women would more likely ask "Ja rak r(l)ue plao?" Or maybe "Ja rak mai?"


Agree. Ja rak rue plao sounds more natural. Using khun and chan seems too formal.It is kind of like saying, "Sir, will you love me?"

----------


## good2bhappy

^ well politeness gets you along way when your asking for money?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Nah just chan


I didn't want to get into a transliteration bitchfight. I agree with 'chan'.

----------


## English Noodles

It means 'will you love me?'

As stated 'chan' can be used by both male and female though a male would only realy use it when sweet talking with a girlfriend. :Smile: 

It would sound realy strange if a guy refered to himself using 'chan' in everyday conversation.

And BTW, it is certainly not 'chun', transliteration problems or not 'chun' sounds no where near correct.

----------


## friscofrankie

> As stated 'chan' can be used by both male and female though a male would only realy use it when sweet talking with a girlfriend.


Yeah didn't mention that usage, like that song "Chan Rak Tuh"  
I've got to get me a switchable Thai Keyboard driver for this machine Transliterations are never what they should be, sometimes they are down right hilarious.

----------


## English Noodles

> Transliterations are never what they should be, sometimes they are down right hilarious.


Indeed, as in this case where 'chun' actualy means 'angry or furious' or even strong as in 'strong odors' or pungent. :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

Let me guess:  

You're sitting thousands of miles away chatting with a lady you met here while on holiday . . . she misses you and has fallen in love with you. (All within a few days.)

----------


## madjbs

Learning to speak Thai becomes a whole lot easier when you learn to read Thai script, then you can forget all the annoying transliterations.

----------


## benbaaa

> Quote: Originally Posted by oxyjohn I find it usful to define each word rather than just learn a ohrase as a whole. 
> 
> Not real good practice.


I agree with Francis - phrases are the way to go, then you can modify them slightly to change your meaning. Word-for-word translation doesn't work for me.  I once confidently translated _som nam nar_ as *orange water face*.   :Guilty:

----------


## English Noodles

> Learning to speak Thai becomes a whole lot easier when you learn to read Thai script, then you can forget all the annoying transliterations.


exactly, it's the only way you can ever learn to speak the language correctly. I think FF can read and write Thai but is just lacking a Thai keyboard. :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> I once confidently translated som nam nar as orange water face.


 :rofl: 

so was that a case of _som nam nah_ to you!

----------


## English Noodles

> Originally Posted by friscofrankie
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by oxyjohn I find it usful to define each word rather than just learn a ohrase as a whole. 
> 
> Not real good practice.
> 
> 
>  Word-for-word translation doesn't work for me. I once confidently translated _som nam nar_ as *orange water face*.


You have to have the correct word to begin with, i think this is the point of learning to read. :Smile: 

*สม*น้ำหน้า=1.เหมาะสม,สม(MOH-SOM or only SOM)=suitable

*ส้ม =* orange

----------


## friscofrankie

ดีแล้ว
OK, that's better.  



> I think FF can read and write Thai but is just lacking a Thai keyboard


FF's reading is OK.  :Wink:   pretty much self-taught on that.  took some private lessons on writing and was taking dictation, getting the tones right and all that.  Never used it but still got my one sheet rule book some where. Now that I've gotten off my ass and took the two minutes to set up my xorg.conf file I'm gonna have to brush up  :Smile: 

might have to put on my glasses too  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> ดีแล้ว OK, that's better.


Or is it ดีกว่า  :Smile:

----------


## Sir Burr

> from that song "Chan rak Tuh"


That line is in every Thai song I have ever heard.

----------


## English Noodles

> Originally Posted by friscofrankie
> 
> 
> from that song "Chan rak Tuh" 
> 
> 
> That line is in every Thai song I have ever heard.


How often do the words 'i love you' appear in western music?

----------


## friscofrankie

> ดีกว่า


Dunno about that man, 
ตัวไทยเล็กไป
knew it'd happen one day.  
It can take forever to get used to the KB layout then I can't read the typos without setting the font size to "๔"

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by Sir Burr
> 
> 
> Both sexes can use Phom, or Chun. P is more formal than C.
> 
> 
> Actually, it's the other way around. Chan can be used by both. Phom is exclusively male. Chan is more formal.


I dont thinkit was a very formal message

----------


## JoGeAr

> ตัวไทยเล็กไป knew it'd happen one day. It can take forever to get used to the KB layout then I can't read the typos without setting the font size to "๔"


Yes, the Thai font is too small. I had the same problem Frankie.

----------


## notanameleft

Khun ja rak chan mai = Will you love me?
"mai" in this phrase means "?" not "no" 
(? = ไหม, and No = ไม่)
and This phrase is for Female speaks to Male! 

It's right that Khun and Chan can be used for both male and female, but male does not suppose to use Chan with Khun. it has to be;

Chan and Ter/tur
Pom/Phom and Khun

in case of friends;
Chan (ชั้น) and Gair (แก)
Goo and Mung

Female to male;
Chan and Khun
Chan and Ter
in case of friends use the same as male


BTW Thais usually use their name as the pronoun i.e
if A wants to ask B "Will you love me"
A will say
B ja rak A mai?

----------


## natalie8

Thread dee maak.  :Smile:

----------


## notanameleft

Ooh another thing..
Thai people are in Petronage and relatives system.. when they speak to the older or younger people they will use;

Pee = brother/sister  for the people who are not much older, between 1-15 years older
Nong = brother/sister  for anyone who is younger than you
Naa = Auntie/uncle  for anyone who seems to be the same age as yr aunt/uncle but younger than yr parents
Paa/Lung = Aunt/uncle   for people who are older than yr parents
Ta/Yaai = granpa/ grandma for the old people

----------


## gjbkk

Try this website thai-language.com its quite good and it gets into the nitty gritty bits too

----------


## BugginOut

How do you write, "I shoulda' quit you, babe, a long time ago"?

----------


## notanameleft

> How do you write, "I shoulda' quit you, babe, a long time ago"?


Phom na ja lerk gab khun tang naan laew la tee rak!
ผมน่าจะเลิกกับคุณตั้งนานแล้วหละ ที่รัก

----------


## kingwilly

> How do you write, "I shoulda' quit you, babe, a long time ago"?


try 'khun kae goen pai samrap phom, phom tawng gaan saao saao' !

----------


## friscofrankie

> Phom na ja lerk gab khun tang naan laew la tee rak! ผมน่าจะเลิกกับคุณตั้งนานแล้วหละ ที่รัก


Transliteration again. better: 
Kuan ja lerk gap K้un Nan ma leaw 
ควรจะเลิกกับคุณนานมาแล้ว
When we speak in the transliterated sentences it is usually not understood and if it were would have much less impact than when Speaking actual Thai
Leave off the "pom"  unless saying "this is mine," "that is mine" or "it is my habit."
In fact, don't even use it then but use your name as in:
"this is frankies stuff" -- "ชองแฟรงค์กี่"
Kong pom -- "ชองผม" is OK but usually folks will use their nick or given name instead of the pronoun for me or I.  These pronouns are usually reserved for conversations with people you do not know well.

When telling some one "I am going to go," "I just got back" or "I am hungry" you would leave the hte pronoun off completely.  adding it will confuse most folks no end  :Smile: 

Lord knows, when delivering a message such as that one you really don;t want  there to be any confusion or a lack of impact.  Oh, and leave the Tirak off completely, Led Zeppelin just doesn't translate all that well.

Before running my mouth I always test this shit out on my old lady.  The look on her face told me I was ถูเต้อง 100%

----------


## kingwilly

wot about ... khun pen kno ngi ngao lae mai mee kansueksa duai ?

----------


## friscofrankie

> khun pen kno ngi ngao lae mai mee kansueksa duai ?


This took a few minutes to work out.  

I think if you were to speak this sentence as written it wold fall back to you sounding a bit illiterate.
lae & duai are redundant khun bpen kon?  
"You are a stupid person and have no education also" ?
Who would sound stupid?  :Very Happy:

----------


## kingwilly

> I think if you were to speak this sentence as written it wold fall back to you sounding a bit illiterate.


it would be sounding correct then.  :Very Happy: 






> Who would sound stupid?


quite. 

actually after i (tried to) write that i suddenly had a thought you might be offended cos you'd think i was implying things about your wife. which is absolutely not the case, i only imply things about cmn. :Smile:

----------


## friscofrankie

Oh, I thought you were trying to figure a way to talk back to your woman.  :Wink:

----------


## notanameleft

mai chawp kon uard roo!

----------


## kingwilly

> Oh, I thought you were trying to figure a way to talk back to your woman.


 
mate, I got a thump upside my brain the other day just for mumbling one word in thai ..... and that was at 5.00am whilst i was asleep.

I dont dare talk to MrsKW like thta!

----------


## friscofrankie

^^Are you referring to me?

----------


## notanameleft

> ^^Are you referring to me?


oh no no...
It's what i learnt from a thai friend..

just wanna show i know some.. and that refers to myself
hahah

----------


## kingwilly

sounds like the phrase 

farang roo mak, mai dee loei

----------


## notanameleft

yeah but different!
It's good to roo mak, but not good to show it too much!
Oops... no no roo mak mai dee

----------


## DrB0b

Khun Jeruk na Chiengmai is the current mayor of Chiang Mai and responsible for all those fekkin holes in the pavements around the moat.

----------


## LaNoLin

The Chiangmai Mayor name is "Duangduean Na Chiangmai" or Paeng (nickname)  :Very Happy:

----------


## LaNoLin

> try 'khun kae goen pai samrap phom, phom tawng gaan saao saao' !



You are too old for me, I want babe!  :Wink:

----------


## Spiderman2008

khun ja rak chan mai = คุณจะรักฉันไหม = Will you love me?

----------


## bourbonstreet

> I find it usful to define each word rather than just learn a ohrase as a whole. Khun in this case means you, ja refers to a future event, ruk or rak means love, chan means me (female) and mai in this case means no? .... You will love me no?


the word "mai" in this case does not literally mean "no". rather it takes on the form of a question particle. splitting hairs i know but just FYI.

Bourbon

----------


## Rural Surin

> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and also new to thai language. Can anyone explains the above?
> 
> Thanks.


So who ask you this?

----------


## kingwilly

> So who ask you this?


dont expect any quick replies....




> kunF





> Bangkok
> 
> *  Last Online: 04-05-2008 09:28 PM*
>  Join Date: May 2008
>                       Posts: 2

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ He's a bit of a 'Newbie Beserker' at the moment.

Hopefully, it's just in an effort to get over 100 posts and he'll calm down a bit now.

----------


## notanameleft

> ^ He's a bit of a 'Newbie Beserker' at the moment.
> 
> Hopefully, it's just in an effort to get over 100 posts and he'll calm down a bit now.


He's now over 100 posts in about 4-5 days.. How long has he been on td for?

----------


## Texpat

Can't he go into _Games_ like everyone else_,_ rather than into a _Tiz_?

----------

